# Dust collection setup question



## Lowcountrygamecock (Mar 7, 2012)

I see lots of pics of dust collection setups where there is a box with a thin board that looks like it slides in and out. I assume that's to cutoff suction to the other tools when they aren't in use. Am I thinking right on that? If so and if I pipe with PVC can I just use a PVC ball valve or does that restrict flow too much when it's open? I just figured that would be easier. May not be cheaper but definitely easier. Any thoughts?


----------



## Dierte (May 26, 2011)

You can buy the gates too. They arent too bad priced either.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*A 4" PVC ball valve is $$$$$*

You don't want to know. The blast gates with the sliding panel are about $7.00 or so. http://woodworking.rockler.com/search?asug=&w=blast+gate

You can get automated gates that respond to a relay when the machine is turned on, they open. Nice but more $$ . 
find some here:
http://woodturning.pennstateind.com/search/index?query=blast+gates&x=0&y=0  bill


----------

